# Nicki Minaj - Instagram Oben Ohne (1x Pic)



## Backed (21 Juni 2013)

Entstanden ist die Aufnahme backstage in ihrer Garderobe.

Allerdings hat Minaj das Bild nicht selbst gepostet, sondern ihr Produzent und angeblicher Freund und Scaff Beezy. Dazu schrieb er: „#throwback“, was so viel wie „Rückschlag“ bedeutet. Warum Rückschlag? Das bleibt wohl sein Geheimnis.

Minaj ärgerte sich aber ganz offensichtlich nicht darüber, dass Scaff Beezy die Aufnahme seinen knapp 120 000 Followern zeigte, sondern reagierte ganz cool und verbreitete das Foto einfach auf ihrem Instagram-Account weiter – sehr zur Freude ihrer 350 000 Fans.


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2013)

nette Glocken


----------



## thomas24 (21 Juni 2013)

Unter "Throwback" kann man auch sachen aus der vergangenheit meinen. Deshalb denke ich nicht, dass damit ein "Rückschlag" gemeint ist.


----------



## UTux (21 Juni 2013)

:thx: für Nicki. Nette Hupen. Btw.. Was da wohl auf dem Kopf brütet?


----------



## hoppel (21 Juni 2013)

kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## KingLucas (21 Juni 2013)

Sind die echt?


----------



## MrLeiwand (21 Juni 2013)

sehr prall und sexy danke


----------



## Storm_Animal (21 Juni 2013)

Naja da hätte Sie die Hände auch weglassen können


----------



## Barricade (21 Juni 2013)

Bitte wieder was anziehen, das will doch keiner sehen !!!


----------



## toddy (21 Juni 2013)

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## slash10 (21 Juni 2013)

Glocken Top rest flop !


----------



## vectraman22 (22 Juni 2013)

wow seht toll


----------



## eyema9 (26 Aug. 2013)

provoziert wie gewohnt


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

die ist eh craZy


----------



## peterpannn (26 Dez. 2014)

sehr sehr nice


----------

